# jeans:tight in thighs, any good recommendations



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't know if anyone else has this issue, but my jeans are too tight in the thighs. I am not saying I am leg pressing 1000 lbs, but I think cyclists certainly have bigger quads than the general populace who are n't doing heaving quad excercise.

So just wondering if there is a certain brand or style that others have found that have more room through the thighs.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

If your female, we are going to need photos to better asses the situation.

Otherwise, loose fit Levi 550 jeans.

Or, in my opinion, carpenter pants from Menards are very comfortable.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Old white guy. Believe me, you don't want pics


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Doug B said:


> If your female, we are going to need photos to better asses the situation.


You mean like so? You asked for it... :devil:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Agree with this. Loose fit. Honestly the less trendy the better. Don't go for slim fit.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

There are whole bunches of different fits. Go to a store with a good selection of one or more brands, and try on lots. Levis alone has a dozen or more styles. My big thighs do well in 559. The Gap and Old Navy are other places with a good selection. 

But there's no subsitute for trying them on.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Stop dressing like a hipster. 

Seriously, get on the Levi's web site and check out the various fit models of jeans they sell.

L.L. Bean, Land's End, and Carhartt offer similar styles.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Wrangler loose fits are the only jeans that can tame my mighty quads 

Genuine Wrangler Loose Fit Jean Jeans


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

$890.

https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/mens/valentino/poppy-print-silk-shorts/516279










"EDITORS' NOTES

Painterly florals inspired the latest*Valentino*collection, in particular the works of Messrs Pablo Picasso and Odilon Redon. These shorts are patterned with poppies in bloom, but the burgundy and navy shades keep the print understated and sophisticated. Try this silk pair with the matching*shirt. Shown here with a*Maison Margiela shirt,*Gucci sweater*and*Alexander McQueen shoes."


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> There are whole bunches of different fits. Go to a store with a good selection of one or more brands, and try on lots. Levis alone has a dozen or more styles. My big thighs do well in 559. The Gap and Old Navy are other places with a good selection.
> 
> But there's no subsitute for trying them on.


I actually have 559. Too tight unless I go up a waist size, 34 fit waist, 36 fit thighs.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

My 62 year old quads must not be as mighty as yours......Wrangler Relaxed Fit Jeans work for me, but in a 33 instead of my normal 34 waist.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

jbinbi said:


> Don't know if anyone else has this issue, but my jeans are too tight in the thighs. I am not saying I am leg pressing 1000 lbs, but I think cyclists certainly have bigger quads than the general populace who are n't doing heaving quad excercise.
> 
> So just wondering if there is a certain brand or style that others have found that have more room through the thighs.


My legs are huge (550s are too tight). Usually by the time the legs are large enough, the waist is entirely too big. I've had good luck in the past with Levi 560, and recently I got a pair of Lucky jeans (181 I think, but don't quote me). Lucky jeans are expensive though.

Mostly I have given up on jeans and moved to khakis, mostly Columbia and Wrangler


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> Wrangler loose fits are the only jeans that can tame my mighty quads
> 
> Genuine Wrangler Loose Fit Jean Jeans


I found a pair of those in a Goodwill, I though, cool, pants that will fit.

Nope.


----------



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm 60, and still have this "issue." I wear Lee Relaxed Fit jeans, and they work very well. Waist size fits normal, and the thighs have a little breathing room. The regular fit jeans from any brand were just too damned tight.


----------



## Saddletramp1200 (Apr 25, 2015)

Can't stop laughin'. Tight jeans leave bruises. Pinch your skin. You'll figure it out.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I got some big legs too and I find carpenter's jeans fit me the best. Wrangler carpenter's jeans at Wally World for ~$20. Plus I have a place to hang my hammer .


----------

